# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  RSS-botti / linkit

## hmikko

RSS-botti näyttää laittavan toimimattomia linkkejä HKL:n (Helsingin kaupungin?) sivuille. Esim.

http://jlf.fi/f34/9428-hkl-yleisoryn...inantunneliin/

Tuo ei ainakaan tällä hetkellä toimi omalta koneeltani klikkailtuna.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Ongelma on, että HKL:n RSS-syötteessä ne linkit ovat väärin. Foorumi näyttää ne kyllä oikein. Kannattaa laittaa HKL:lle palautetta asialle, tai johonkin kaupungin webmasterille.

----------


## ArtiZi

Kiitos huomautuksesta. Linkit on nyt korjattu.

Terveisin,

Artturi / HKL

----------


## Miccoz

HKL:n feedi on muuttanut, vanha poistunut käytöstä. http://jlf.fi/f34/9644-hkl-tama-uuti...stuu-kaytosta/
Uusi löytyy täältä http://www.hel.fi/wps/wcmjspv2/filte...uutiset/fi/hkl

----------


## vko

HKL-fiidi muutettu, tästä johtuen uuden fiidin vanhatkin uutiset näkyvät uusina ketjuina.

----------

